# Spanish Learning at Kolkata



## ITTechPerson (Nov 17, 2007)

I know it is not a technical quiry, looks odd on this forum, but I need ur help guys.
Foren languages are a good combination with ur IT career - I need some basic books on Spanish & also a good center to learn Spanish. 
Can any body help me? Please reply or PM me.

Regards


----------



## gauravakaasid (Nov 18, 2007)

^^Vivekananda Mission @Golpark is a gr8 place to do that...but not sure about the name of the place


----------



## choudang (Nov 19, 2007)

Come to Golpark Gariahat, kol-700029


----------



## ITTechPerson (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks both of you for ur reply - it is RamKrishna Mission School of Languages at Golpark.
They have only day hrs. for classes, but as a working guy, it's difficult to me 
Thanks anyway.


----------



## Layne (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm not taking a Spanish language class right now, so I'm trying to keep my skills from deteriorating too much by using  LangLearner  through their podcasts. Tools like this can be a great supplement to language learning, but there's nothing like an in-person tutor.


----------



## mrbgupta (Nov 1, 2009)

Inlingua Kolkata

129a, 2nd Floor
S P Mukherjee Road, Kolkata, West bengal 700026
033 24657621


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Nov 1, 2009)

There's one at salt lake...
but donno the name of the place..
Try out if any friend knows..
Will try myself and post the details tomorrow!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
There's one at salt lake...
but donno the name of the place..
Try out if any friend knows..
Will try myself and post the details tomorrow!


----------

